# In praise of the British Seaside.



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

We have just spent another very enjoyable weekend in Whitby, we have spent many a weekend here and it keeps drawing us back, they have a lot of themed weekends throughout the year and this draws in some weired and wonderful people, this weekend was pirate weekend, raising money for the RNLI.
If you like pubs Whitby has loads, many with live music and proper beer, we walked from Whitby to Robin Hoods Bay on Saturday, it was very windy but was on our backs so not so bad, there were a lot of people walking the other way which must have been unpleasant.
As a bonus had the best B&B we have ever been in at Whitby and we have tried all sorts of accomodation.
Whats your favourite British Seaside town.


----------



## Globalti (9 Sep 2019)

The only one I've ever really liked was Tenby.


----------



## Slioch (9 Sep 2019)

Errrrrr.............Whitby!

The Goth weekend is totally bonkers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> Whats your favourite British Seaside town.



Got to agree;
Whitby (*1)*
@Slioch 
Two sisters who are (very long time) friends of mine, organise one of the _WGW_' parties, & every year seem to invite me (granted, I'd be paying like everyone else - but it's nice to be asked)
However, as I'm not a socialite, SWMBO would be asking why I wanted to go to a nightclub, even though she knows them too

Followed by;
Robin Hoods Bay (not really a town though)
Saltburn

And '_abroad_';
St Ives
Torquay
Marazion
Penzance

And... _sigh_.... Morecambe
That's a hard one to say for a Yorkshire born & bred lad, but..... my parents took me there a lot as a kid (grand-dad worked on railways, so I think he wangled cheaper tickets??)
I went there a lot in the early-mid 70's & can remember the Super Swimming Stadium being there, if decaying, the Winter Gardens being open & the Midland Hotel (*2*) being a B&B!



*1* Don't like Scarborough, even though it looks good, on the Tour de Yorkshire finishes
It's a bit too much Blackpool-on-the- North Sea for me

Filey, has always struck me as Royston Vasey -by-the-Sea (ie League Of Gentlemen)
A few years ago, a local shopkeeper refused to sell something to the mother-in-law, as even with a pricetag on it, she wasn't selling it to someone who'd take it out of the town!!!

*2* Now both are reborn
The Midland is a full-blown glamourous hotel, & the Winter Gardens were being totally renovated


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2019)

We haven't been to the seaside for ages, Llandudno, Sandown, or weymouth, to name three, I could name more.


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> We have just spent another very enjoyable weekend in Whitby, we have spent many a weekend here and it keeps drawing us back, they have a lot of themed weekends throughout the year and this draws in some weired and wonderful people, this weekend was pirate weekend, raising money for the RNLI.
> If you like pubs Whitby has loads, many with live music and proper beer, we walked from Whitby to Robin Hoods Bay on Saturday, it was very windy but was on our backs so not so bad, there were a lot of people walking the other way which must have been unpleasant.
> As a bonus had the best B&B we have ever been in at Whitby and we have tried all sorts of accomodation.
> Whats your favourite British Seaside town.





With you on Whitby.Love it.


----------



## byegad (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> We have just spent another very enjoyable weekend in Whitby, we have spent many a weekend here and it keeps drawing us back, they have a lot of themed weekends throughout the year and this draws in some weired and wonderful people, this weekend was pirate weekend, raising money for the RNLI.
> If you like pubs Whitby has loads, many with live music and proper beer, we walked from Whitby to Robin Hoods Bay on Saturday, it was very windy but was on our backs so not so bad, there were a lot of people walking the other way which must have been unpleasant.
> As a bonus had the best B&B we have ever been in at Whitby and we have tried all sorts of accomodation.
> Whats your favourite British Seaside town.



Whitby for the day, Scarborough for a stay. I've been visiting both for well over 60 years.

In 'forn parts, St Valery sur Somme is fabulous, nearly as good as Whitby!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> We have just spent another very enjoyable weekend in Whitby, we have spent many a weekend here and it keeps drawing us back, they have a lot of themed weekends throughout the year and this draws in some weired and wonderful people, this weekend was pirate weekend, raising money for the RNLI.
> If you like pubs Whitby has loads, many with live music and proper beer, we walked from Whitby to Robin Hoods Bay on Saturday, it was very windy but was on our backs so not so bad, there were a lot of people walking the other way which must have been unpleasant.
> As a bonus had the best B&B we have ever been in at Whitby and we have tried all sorts of accomodation.
> Whats your favourite British Seaside town.



Probably Whitby, great memories of 1970's holidays there. Nice sandy beaches, playing in the arcades with handfuls of pennies, walking out the the farthest point on the harbour wall (always seemed to be bloody windy), counting 199 steps & pretending to be Dracula in the church yard...aah...youth. Plus like most seaside towns, an odd mix of smells, mainly chip fat, fish & candy floss hanging in the air.....


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Sep 2019)

Whitley Bay has improved a lot in the 40 years I've been going. There's an Italian family cafe called the Rendezvous on the prom [often featured on Vera!] which hasn't changed at all, except they started to call their mugs of 'white frothy coffee' a cafe latte and the black coffee an Americano to keep up with the trendy rival which opened round the back!

My mum and dad used to drive our Ford Anglia from Leeds to Scarborough/ Whitby/ Bridlington/ Saltburn for the day. Dad's idea of a 'day out' was to sit in the car in the car park watching the sea through the rain-streamed windscreen, eating tinned salmon [mixed with vinegar] sandwiches from a Tupperware box and drinking over-sweetened coffee made with Carnation milk, before I had to battle the wind on the beach to 'take the dog out'. Then we'd pack up and drive home...


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

There might start to be a resurgence from November


----------



## kynikos (9 Sep 2019)

+1 for Whitby - plenty to do even if the weather's not so great.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Sep 2019)

Im from Withernsea originally and so anything from Spurn Point to Flamborough light is considered local.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2019)

I'm a Morecambrian and could see the sea from our house

So I'm going with Bedruthan Steps in Cornwall (well, Mawgan Porth actuall), Morecambe's rubbish


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Im from Withernsea originally and so anything from Spurn Point to Flamborough light is considered local.


i used to love it there, and Hornsea, for the wide skies [and the cafe at the Potteries].


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *1* Don't like Scarborough, even though it looks good, on the Tour de Yorkshire finishes
> It's a bit too much Blackpool-on-the- North Sea for me



I can see where you are coming from with that, but we do a lot of walking at Scarborough and it really is much better than Blackpool, I think its the cluster of amusement places on the south bay that spoils it, now they have demolished the eyesore old theatre things are looking better.
The Harbour Bar for a coffee or icecream is a must, hasn't changed in years.
The town in general is looking a little run down.

The A64 is crying out for a full dual carriageway all the way to Scarborough, it can be very congested at times.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Sep 2019)

Does West Bay in Dorset count as 'seaside'? No penny arcades or kiss me quick hats, but it's a lovely place to stretch out & relax...







...and it's certainly beside the sea.


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Im from Withernsea originally and so anything from Spurn Point to Flamborough light is considered local.



The MIL had a caravan at Tunstall so I have spent a bit of time Withernsea way, Spurn Point was always a favourite, I used to cycle to the van there or back from Pontefract (sometimes both ways) Hull was always a PITA for traffic.


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2019)

Spent Saturday in Whitby too and yes the wind was blowing a right gale but a great day all round as always 
But then it's North Yorkshire so want's not love any excuses to spend time exploring is fine with us. 
As for Goth weekend or indeed Steam punk weekend it all add's to the fun, is harmless and part of the wider mix that makes up life.

Seaside like any other place are having a hard time many have spent big money on doing seafronts up and are trying to keep going.
Some are a bit of a dump and the traditional holiday by the sea may not be for everyone. But even now they provide the only holiday many families get. I'd have never got a holiday as a kid without it or had the memories of all the fun and looking back quality time as a family. 
Skegness was my holiday as a kid for many years and always has a special place for me little did I know how special years later when I popped the question to the now Mrs73. 

We've spent more days out by the sea over the summer than we have for a long time.
Even now nothing really recharges the batteries than a day out at the seaside or the coast.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

We went to Whitby once about 10 years ago for two days as a base for coastal walks to the north and to the south.

It's a nice enough seaside town, and was a spot-on base for the walks, but it's not that big and not that interesting enough to make us want to return.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2019)

Rhyl


----------



## Smudge (9 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Does West Bay in Dorset count as 'seaside'? No penny arcades or kiss me quick hats, but it's a lovely place to stretch out & relax...
> 
> View attachment 484351
> 
> ...



I go to West Bay quite a lot, in fact all of that Dorset coastline, but only on my motorcycles. Seatown is a nice little hamlet a few miles west of West Bay.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Rhyl


nobber


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2019)

Kestevan said:


> nobber


Harsh but fair.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Sep 2019)

I lived in St Leonards On Sea for a few years. It was an experience living by the sea but the atmosphere of small seaside holiday resorts on hard times can be oppressive. The town motto was Hastings, Talk It Up!


----------



## matiz (9 Sep 2019)

We like the Devon coast for days out ,Lyme Regis , Seaton , Beer , Exmouth and Sidmouth.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

matiz said:


> We like the Devon coast for days out ,Lyme Regis , Seaton , Beer , Exmouth and Sidmouth.


I'm near Seaton at the moment.


It's chucking it down.........


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

I havn't been for a while but Grange Over Sands had a certain chracter the last time we visited,

Not realy a seaside town but we have had some good weekends in Liverpool, the Formby Coast and The Wirral provde the walking areas.


----------



## Brains (9 Sep 2019)

*Broadstairs ! *(Kent's answer to a Cornish fishing village) 

1 hr from the M25 by car and the same by train from St Pancras or London Bridge
7 sandy bays ! (6 of which are never crowded)
Surfing at Joss Bay, Candy floss and Punch and Judy at Viking bay, Buckets and spades to Stone Bay (which does not have any stones) 
If you want the Ferris wheel and Dogems and kiss me quick hats, then hop on the bus to Margate


----------



## matiz (9 Sep 2019)

@Dirk, We are in Weymouth along the coast it's chucking it down here aswell.


----------



## swansonj (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> ....
> The A64 is crying out for a full dual carriageway all the way to Scarborough, it can be very congested at times.


Underlying-world-view-not-shared-by-all-of-us alert....


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Sep 2019)

Gotta be Sarfend, innit?

The east enders Costa del Sol.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> I havn't been for a while but Grange Over Sands had a certain chracter the last time we visited,
> 
> Not realy a seaside town but we have had some good weekends in Liverpool, the Formby Coast and The Wirral provde the walking areas.



G-O-S update for you to save you a possible wasted visit:

G-O-S is a 20 minute drive from us and it is a veritable graveyard of a location with all the charisma of a piece of roadkill. Much of the sands have long since been replaced by sticky mud and Arnside, a short distance directly opposite across the bay (as you no doubt know), is a far more attractive proposition and we often go there for a nice flat and sandy walk at low tide.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Brains said:


> *Broadstairs ! *(Kent's answer to a Cornish fishing village)
> 
> 1 hr from the M25 by car and the same by train from St Pancras or London Bridge
> 7 sandy bays ! (6 of which are never crowded)
> ...



Lovely (Viking Bay) was a childhood treat for my brother and I - a slog down the old A2 on an old coach with picnic en-route was a lovely escape from the poverty we lived in at the time.

Is it still lovely or has it descended into post-heyday oblivion?


----------



## Slioch (9 Sep 2019)

When I were a lad we used to go to Southwold in Suffolk for our family hols - all squished into the Ford Anglia with suitcases strapped onto the roofrack.
I remember it fondly. Almost scared to ever go back there again in case it's turned into a nightmare and my memories would be ruined.

Fishing from the end of the pier.
Splashing around in a canoe on the boating lake.
The putting green.

Walks over Gun Hill to the harbour and back over the common with the big water tower.
The smells coming from the Adnams brewery.
Posh afternoon tea in the Swan Hotel in the High Street.
The brightly coloured beach huts along the promenade.
Fish and chips in Aldbrough.

The sound of the gulls.
Small boys using jumpers for goalposts.
etc.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Sep 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> My mum and dad used to drive our Ford Anglia from Leeds to Scarborough/ Whitby/ Bridlington/ Saltburn for the day. Dad's idea of a 'day out' was to sit in the car in the car park watching the sea through the rain-streamed windscreen, eating tinned salmon [mixed with vinegar] sandwiches from a Tupperware box and drinking over-sweetened coffee made with Carnation milk, before I had to battle the wind on the beach to 'take the dog out'. Then we'd pack up and drive home...


Yes, how things have changed since then. For me it was the family Standard 10 down to north Somerset with a stopover in Savernake forest, tea brewed on a meths stove with bread and butter plus lashings of hard boiled eggs.
We were headed for Watchet to spend the holiday with my father's Aunty, couldn't afford anything else at the time. The beach was called Mudeford, well named. The Aunty was related to Arthur C Clarke whom I remember visiting a couple of times at a farm.
Later went on to discover Cornwall which has some really lovely beaches.
The UK has a lot to offer and certainly preferable to being jammed in budget airline to any of the Costas., even taking into account the weather.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, how things have changed since then. For me it was the family Standard 10 down to north Somerset with a stopover in* Savernake forest,* tea brewed on a meths stove with bread and butter plus lashings of hard boiled eggs.
> We were headed for Watchet to spend the holiday with my father's Aunty, couldn't afford anything else at the time. The beach was called Mudeford, well named. The Aunty was related to Arthur C Clarke whom I remember visiting a couple of times at a farm.
> Later went on to discover Cornwall which has some really lovely beaches.
> The UK has a lot to offer and certainly preferable to being jammed in budget airline to any of the Costas., even taking into account the weather.



OT - apologies.

Is that the forest mentioned in the new ITV series Confession last night?

I wasn't sure if it was a real forest or fictitious as I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2019)

Wells Next The Sea,





Won Britains 'best beach.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> OT - apologies.
> 
> Is that the forest mentioned in the new ITV series Confession last night?
> 
> I wasn't sure if it was a real forest or fictitious as I'd never heard of it before.


No it's real enough, just near Marlborough in Wiltshire.


----------



## Brains (9 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lovely (Viking Bay) was a childhood treat for my brother and I - a slog down the old A2 on an old coach with picnic en-route was a lovely escape from the poverty we lived in at the time.
> 
> Is it still lovely or has it descended into post-heyday oblivion?



Unfortunately beaches get smaller, sunny days rarer, the sea gets colder, it's a sign of old age .....

Having said which, Broadstairs survived the 1970's mass move to the Costas, it never had a pier to close, or a grand hotel to be turned into flats, or a boating pool to fill with pond water and algae, so it has survived very well compared to most.
It still has the 100 seat cinema, the 50 machine arcade, the mini golf, and more pubs and chip shops that any town could ever need. 
Viking Bay is still rammed every hot summer weekend and on Stone Bay small kids (with possibly a little help from parents) still create extensive hydro powered irrigation systems as the tide goes out


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2019)

matiz said:


> We like the Devon coast for days out ,Lyme Regis , Seaton , Beer , Exmouth and Sidmouth.




For the last two years myself and Mrs p have stayed on Lyme Regis for my birthday a nd wedding anniversary..We do like Lymn Regis and the surrounding area. No doubt we will return next February


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Wells Next The Sea,



Yes another gem which had slipped my mind, we have stayed there and in a very quirky B&B in Cromer.


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2019)

mr and mrs roadrash have spent quite a few weekends in Llandudno over the last couple of years , we like it for a short getaway....even in January.
Llandudno also has a shop called The Hambone that sells the best pork pies I have ever tasted, and I have tasted a lot of em
..https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-5724699


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> G-O-S update for you to save you a possible wasted visit:
> 
> G-O-S is a 20 minute drive from us and it is a veritable graveyard of a location with all the charisma of a piece of roadkill. Much of the sands have long since been replaced by sticky mud and Arnside, a short distance directly opposite across the bay (as you no doubt know), is a far more attractive proposition and we often go there for a nice flat and sandy walk at low tide.



How can you not enjoy the vista of the derelict G-o-S lido?







I jumped in off the top board when I was a kid

Sydney isn't a patch on it


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

Can anybody remember a telivision programme flmed in the area of Grange Over Sands/ Morcambe Bay, the main character was always saying, "my marinas no joke" or is it something I dreamt.


----------



## gbb (9 Sep 2019)

Weymouth and surrounding areas always holds a special place in our hearts, spent many summers there with the kids. Exploring Portland, the nature reserves, fishing all day off the pier is something my now 30 year old son still talks about and remembers enthusiastically, good beaches, massive crab colonies, Chesil Beach, the air...I could go on and on.
Great for access to Monkey World, Poole, Bovington tank ranges, Lulworth Cove, Durdle Dor, the abandoned village of Tyneham...again you could go on and on.
Dorset coast every time for me.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2019)

Another vote for Whitley Bay from me, there are loads of excellent places to eat, drink and relax. It's a far cry from as little as ten years ago when Friday and Saturday nights were absolute carnage, and bank holiday weekends were totally mad. It was odd living there and having flashbacks of a younger me engaging in all kinds of unspeakable behaviour as I walked around with my young daughter.

I live in Roker now, a stones throw from the beach, and while the area isn't as nice, the beach is just as lovely. I can't actually think of a bad bit of coastline around these parts, there are a couple of power stations at Blyth and Hartlepool which are a bit hideous, but nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I can't actually think of a bad bit of coastline around these parts, there are a couple of power stations at Blyth and Hartlepool which are a bit hideous, but nothing else comes to mind.



Reminded me of a couple of places that had slipped the memory, Berwick On Tweed and Seahouses.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Sep 2019)

Pittenweem


nickyboy said:


> How can you not enjoy the vista of the derelict G-o-S lido?
> 
> View attachment 484375
> 
> ...


GOS is about two miles from the sea now.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> Reminded me of a couple of places that had slipped the memory, Berwick On Tweed and Seahouses.



Seahouses is lovely, and the start of the Great North Bike Ride (which I've not done for a while on account of the number of idiots taking part). Berwick I find a bit strange, but then I think that of most places in the borders.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2019)

I see that nobody has mentioned any on the Lincolnshire coast, not surprising I suppose.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Sep 2019)

Pittenweem on the East Neuk of Fife is a bit of a favourite for me. My god parents own a cottage on the seafront spent many a happy holiday there.







Also like the Pembrokshire coast lovely fishing villages like Little Haven. and loads of great beaches nearby but far less overcrowded than Cornwall.


----------



## downesy (9 Sep 2019)

North Berwick just love the beaches and lots of independent shops,has a really friendly atmosphere. Some lovely restaurants and good pubs and a very good sealife centre too.


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> I see that nobody has mentioned any on the Lincolnshire coast, not surprising I suppose.



I only know Cleethorpes and Skegness, can't say I'm impressed.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> I only know Cleethorpes and Skegness, can't say I'm impressed.



They are the best one's.


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2019)

Cleethorpes has some great independent shops, bars on the back streets just off the front. 
Quite a cycle friendly place too.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

Quick plug for North Devon.
Quieter and less commercialised than South/East Devon coasts. Fantastic sandy beaches for surfing at Westward Ho!, Saunton, Croyde and Woolacombe. Interesting rocky coastline walks along the South West coastal path with breath taking views.
My favourite places are Mortehoe Point, Saunton Sands and Braunton Burrows, Ilfracombe harbour, Instow/Appledore and Holdstone.
I'll admit a bias - I live a mile from the beach at Saunton.


----------



## downesy (9 Sep 2019)

Croyde bay was my first camping trip with the school I loved it , have been back many times and still love it. In fact I think I love the whole of Devon and Cornwall and had fantastic holidays in both .


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> Yes another gem which had slipped my mind, we have stayed there and in a very quirky B&B in Cromer.


Last couple of times we went to Wells we stayed here,


----------



## Oldbloke (9 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Gotta be Sarfend, innit?
> 
> The east enders Costa del Sol.



It's not the same since the gasworks closed & pumping out of raw sewage ceased.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Sep 2019)

Oldbloke said:


> It's not the same since the gasworks closed & pumping out of raw sewage ceased.


Political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Sep 2019)

I must admit to not being a great fan of any seaside town in the summer as I never sunbathe and they are overcrowded.

In the winter it is a different matter and we are lucky to have places such as Penarth, Barry, Porthcawl, Swansea, Mumbles, Tenby and many other smaller places in between for day trips. Devon and Cornwall are also areas to keep away from in the summer but marvellous in winter - and a lot easier to get to and cheaper to stay.


----------



## Salar (10 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> The only one I've ever really liked was Tenby.



I lived in Tenby for a while, not my type of place. OK for holidays, but not to live there.


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2019)

Are the hotels and B&Bs struggling to survive, like in other British towns?


----------



## Salar (10 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> Are the hotels and B&Bs struggling to survive, like in other British towns?



https://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/...by-39-s-fourcroft-hotel-company-boss-removed/

Nowhere to park in the summer, drunken stag and hen parties most weekends, people caught running around naked by the local constabulary, pi55ing anywhere and dead in the winter, that's my opinion anyway. 

Saundersfoot is much nicer and the harbour has recently had a makeover.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

By coincidence we were saying just t'other night that we should go back to Scarborough for a long weekend.
We honeymooned there in 1968.
Is it my imagination or can you walk to Whitby from there? I know we visited a couple of times and recall some nice pubs on the front.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I are on the Isle of Wight, yesterday we went into Shanklin pier arcade. I spent 90p in 2ps on a coin pushing machine. Blew the lot, now I feel a little bit dirty.


----------



## Venod (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is it my imagination or can you walk to Whitby from there?



You can but its a fair hike about 18.5 mile, 12 mile to Robin Hoods Bay, there is a 1/2 hourly bus service between Whitby and Scarbourough that calls at RHB, it reduces to a hourly service at some time towards the winter.

There is an old railway cycle track between Scarborough and Whitby.


----------



## AuroraSaab (10 Sep 2019)

My auntie had a caravan at various sites along the east coast so I spent my 1960's/70's childhood holidays at Bridlington, Witherensea, Hornsea etc. 

I used to like the nut shop in the harbour at Brid, and the rare treat of going out for a trip on the Bridlington Queen. The beaches were great for cricket, but it was so windy if you had one of those plastic footballs from Woolworths you could kick it in the air once and never see it again. Great for kites though. 

My kids have never had a British seaside holiday nor stayed in a caravan. I tell them you're not really British unless you've had a holiday where you get up in the night to pee in a bucket.


----------



## tom73 (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> By coincidence we were saying just t'other night that we should go back to Scarborough for a long weekend.
> We honeymooned there in 1968.
> Is it my imagination or can you walk to Whitby from there? I know we visited a couple of times and recall some nice pubs on the front.



like @Venod points out it's possible but a good old walk not a quick afternoon one. Another vote for the bus we hardly use the car once we arrive some great service options on that coast/area.

Why not get Bus to Whitby walk to Robin Hoods Bay then bus back to Whitby? Catching the 128 bus from Scarborough is worth a go too get off at Helmsley spend a few hours then bus onto Pickering then bus back to Scarborough.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2019)

I live in a seaside town tho’ not in the traditional sense. This year it is hell on wheels in some cases literally. I had to go on to the Main St for an errand yesterday and was nearly trampled to death by the zombies from cruise liners. Several thousand in total I am told came ashore and I am not by any means the only person to be totally shocked. I did not wait to count them but got out of there as fast as possible. The good old days have gone but hopefully this phase will pass quickly.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Rhyl


We know a family that went there every year for thier main holidays. They went for many years.
Personally I think its a dump but that is based on odd days from many years ago and the odd time we drove through on way back from Anglesey.


----------



## Salar (10 Sep 2019)

As a child we use to go to Seahouses on the bus from Newcastle to stay in a caravan.

Bucket for a toilet which was daily chucked over the farmers hedge


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> like @Venod points out it's possible but a good old walk not a quick afternoon one. Another vote for the bus we hardly use the car once we arrive some great service options on that coast/area.
> 
> Why not get Bus to Whitby walk to Robin Hoods Bay then bus back to Whitby? Catching the 128 bus from Scarborough is worth a go too get off at Helmsley spend a few hours then bus onto Pickering then bus back to Scarborough.


TBF it probably was by bus.
We recall Whitby as nice.
We even recall going to watch Franky Howard and the Morton Frazer harmonica gang.
Go on, ask me who they were


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Salar said:


> As a child we use to go to Seahouses on the bus from Newcastle to stay in a caravan.
> 
> Bucket for a toilet which was daily chucked over the farmers hedge


You had a real bucket??? We had to make do with paper bags or if lucky a cardboard bag.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Venod said:


> You can but its a fair hike about 18.5 mile, 12 mile to Robin Hoods Bay, there is a 1/2 hourly bus service between Whitby and Scarbourough that calls at RHB, it reduces to a hourly service at some time towards the winter.
> 
> There is an old railway cycle track between Scarborough and Whitby.


Ahh just my romance clouded memories from my honeymoon then


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

For some strange reason no one has mentioned New Brighton . (Correct me if I missed it).
Seriously, its now well worth a visit.
They have spent serious money on it. 
The beaches are now golden. Plenty of walking. Free parking. The pavillion has been rebuilt and has some good shows.
AND.....you can enjoy a 70 mile traffic free coastal bike ride


----------



## tom73 (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBF it probably was by bus.
> We recall Whitby as nice.
> We even recall going to watch Franky Howard and the Morton Frazer harmonica gang.
> Go on, ask me who they were


 
hehe the former I very much remember a great hit on the student union circuit.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> For some strange reason no one has mentioned New Brighton . (Correct me if I missed it).
> Seriously, its now well worth a visit.
> They have spent serious money on it.
> The beaches are now golden. Plenty of walking. Free parking. The pavillion has been rebuilt and has some good shows.
> AND.....you can enjoy a 70 mile traffic free coastal bike ride


Pity they stopped having the motorcycle races along the promenade. They were great fun.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pity they stopped having the motorcycle races along the promenade. They were great fun.


Enjoyed watching them as a lad.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Enjoyed watching them as a lad.


Enjoyed participating in them - one of the most fun meetings of the season.


----------



## stephec (10 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Another vote for Whitley Bay from me, there are loads of excellent places to eat, drink and relax. It's a far cry from as little as ten years ago when Friday and Saturday nights were absolute carnage, and bank holiday weekends were totally mad. It was odd living there and having flashbacks of a younger me engaging in all kinds of unspeakable behaviour as I walked around with my young daughter.
> 
> I live in Roker now, a stones throw from the beach, and while the area isn't as nice, the beach is just as lovely.* I can't actually think of a bad bit of coastline around these parts*, there are a couple of power stations at Blyth and Hartlepool which are a bit hideous, but nothing else comes to mind.



How about Redcar, although to be fair it's at least ten years since I was last there?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2019)

I rode to Skegness last week.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I rode to Skegness last week.




I didn't.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Sep 2019)

Aldeburgh is a lovely place


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I didn't.


You didn't miss much


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> For some strange reason no one has mentioned New Brighton . (Correct me if I missed it).



Went there a few years ago, after staying at Ellesmere Port 
(SWMBO was doing some consultancy work, near there)

I liked the old Swimming stadium, even though it was 'altered'
There was also some very British Moderne bus-shelters/toilets (same thing there)

I still regret not getting a good look at Port Sunlight, & the Art Deco/British Moderne railway stations
May 2009










This was back in the day, when the 'other car' was this (the blue one)



On the way back, we called at the Anderton Boat Lift. & had a ride up that!!!


----------



## tony111 (10 Sep 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> My auntie had a caravan at various sites along the east coast so I spent my 1960's/70's childhood holidays at Bridlington, Witherensea, Hornsea etc.
> 
> I used to like the nut shop in the harbour at Brid, and the rare treat of going out for a trip on the Bridlington Queen. The beaches were great for cricket, but it was so windy if you had one of those plastic footballs from Woolworths you could kick it in the air once and never see it again. Great for kites though.
> 
> My kids have never had a British seaside holiday nor stayed in a caravan. I tell them you're not really British unless you've had a holiday where you get up in the night to pee in a bucket.


Our holidays were always spent at Brid. Great memories, took my 2 grandaughters there last year. I wanted to let them go on the self drive motor boats that were near the spa. Disappointed to find they they had been bulldozed to make way for the new lifeboat station.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Im from Withernsea originally


Looks like an interesting location on the map.
Do you recommend it?


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Does West Bay in Dorset count as 'seaside'? No penny arcades or kiss me quick hats, but it's a lovely place to stretch out & relax...
> 
> View attachment 484351
> 
> ...


Not a lot of sun looking at those flesh tones.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh just my romance clouded memories from my honeymoon then


Maybe
We went all the way from scarboro to whitby
Is a euphemism.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We know a family that went there every year for thier main holidays. They went for many years.
> Personally I think its a dump but that is based on odd days from many years ago and the odd time we drove through on way back from Anglesey.



We prefere llandudno but had a couple of good holidays in Rhyl when the kids were small.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> We prefere llandudno but had a couple of good holidays in Rhyl when the kids were small.


I had a week's holiday as a very small kid in Ryhl.
Was talked about for a few years in the family as there used to be some big greenhouse/plant house or something and my younger brother fell in a pond there after some unwise balancing.
In view of the sad decline of many British seaside towns I would be somewhat fearful of paying a return visit.

Very nice thread by the way - will try to post more later.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I had a week's holiday as a very small kid in Ryhl.
> Was talked about for a few years in the family as there used to be some big greenhouse/plant house or something and my younger brother fell in a pond there after some unwise balancing.
> In view of the sad decline of many British seaside towns I would be somewhat fearful of paying a return visit.
> 
> Very nice thread by the way - will try to post more later.



We were staying in Llandudno a few years ago and went over to Rhyl, it looked very sad.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Sep 2019)

Some of the best beaches in the world can be found in Northumberland between Craster and Bamburgh - we holidayed in Beadnell which is just about in the middle. It's getting very pricey up there now though and development seems to be running wild in places.

As a kid it was almost always the Yorkshire Coast, usually Brid or somewhere around there (Barmston, anyone?), but more recently day trips have been to the world's first seaside resort, Scarborough.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> As a kid it was almost always the Yorkshire Coast, usually Brid or somewhere around there (Barmston, anyone?), but more recently day trips have been to the world's first seaside resort, Scarborough.


Do you have an authoritative reference for this yorkshire claim?


----------



## Smudge (28 Sep 2019)

Spent a few years of my childhood living in Lydd On Sea, when my old man worked at Lydd power station.
If you want to know what Lydd On Sea was like in the late 60's, early 70's, just go there now.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2019)

Grew up going to Dawlish and the Warren , i have lost count of how many times i have been so now even the kids love it and dont think we have had a proper holiday if we dont go .I will not go abroad what with my lads and wifes health issues i might be playing safe but if there is problem your not trying to explain eg polycystic renal failure in a another language .


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2019)

Went on a day trip to Bangor once. Lovely time, lunch included and all for under a pound.


----------



## Alex H (28 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Do you have an authoritative reference for this yorkshire claim?



Wikipedia seems to concur. On the Scarborough page, there is reference to Scarborough Spa being Britain's first seaside resort.

I'd like to know where @NothernDave thinks development is running wild in Nortumberland though?


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Sep 2019)

Dancing Ledge Dorset. We used to cycle down here and camp up the road.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Do you have an authoritative reference for this yorkshire claim?



Well, there is a sign on the town boundary, and this:
_Scarborough lays claim to being the first seaside resort in the world with tourists flocking to the East Coast in search of health-giving spa waters as early as the 1600s_ - https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/wha...resort-that-harbours-a-rich-history-1-7132949




Tenkaykev said:


> Went on a day trip to Bangor once. Lovely time, lunch included and all for under a pound.



What did you do on the way back?


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Sep 2019)

Alex H said:


> I'd like to know where @NorthernDave thinks development is running wild in Nortumberland though?



Beadnell must have doubled in size over the last ten years, with more development signed off recently. 
It's all relative, obviously, but it has become noticeable on the last few visits and it all appears to be holiday / second homes (yes, I'm aware of the irony!). 
A friend regularly stays in or around Amble and says it's the same there.


----------



## Alex H (28 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Beadnell must have doubled in size over the last ten years, with more development signed off recently. It's all relative, obviously, but it has become noticeable on the last few visits.
> A friend regularly stays in or around Amble and says it's the same there.



OK. I see what you mean now. We've only been here 2 years and our last UK address was Milton Keynes - now that is development! 

A bit like Newcastle - Wide Open is now one of the biggest new developments


----------

